# Victoria, Atkinson and Hunslet Mills



## rikj (Feb 1, 2006)

This large collection of mills has been empty for many years and is currently awaiting development. I visited a while ago when access wasn't too difficult, though recently the site has been re-secured. It's size, state and proximity to the city centre means that it has attracted more than its fair share of users of different sorts.

Over the years the mills have been victim to arson several times and the inside shows the effects of years of casual vandalsim, pointless, depressing, dis-spiriting. There was a user on darkplaces. idexterl, who had some far better pix than me, but I can't find his site anymore. These are the pix I got.

This is how it looks from the other side of the river. One of the comedy entrances is actually visible here, a 12inch hole cut into a breezeblocked window.







Here is a view from inside the first security fence. I like the village feel that the many buildings give.






Also inside the first fence, I don't think I've ever seen so many broken windows in one place before.






Inside some of the original features survive, but only just.






Finally, one more pic of the interior of the site. The variety of buildings makes it a very interesting site, if a little delapidated!


----------



## LittleElvis (Feb 2, 2006)

very nice, thats a big old site. is it totally fucked on the inside??


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, my favourite thing... victorian warehouses and factories...!

Is there much in that line up that way?


----------



## rikj (Feb 2, 2006)

What you see is what you get Elvis, yes it's pretty much wiped out on the inside. Even more so now as it's been re-secured and I suspect tidied up prior to development.

Krela, the current development frenzy means that a lot of the mills have been, or are being converted to offices and apartments. A good thing I suppose. If you get further out into the Pennines and the less well known parts then it's still possible to find some real gems.


----------



## turkey (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah, when we went to leeds for a night out, the next day we tried to do these, and the hole that my mate had used to get in had been bricked up...

its a shame that there wasnt access...

nice find though mate..

turk


----------



## dweeb (Feb 4, 2006)

Has a strange spiral stair case with a round lift in the middle... only ever seen that in Leeds. it is a cool place but very rotten/burnt/trashed


----------



## Olveres (Apr 22, 2008)

I can see this place from my office and it looks pretty secure these days. I can see it staying this way for a few years yet though, there's too many developments in Leeds as it.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 22, 2008)

oooooooh that looks amazing. so big. Would love to get a chance to visit this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Olveres (Apr 22, 2008)

The site is massive. I actually had to go in it once when part of it was still occuppied by RH Bruce. It was like going back in time.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm amazed this site is still there after the first report two years ago. I really like the look of it, these kind of factories/mills being a favourite of mine. Good stuff!


----------



## Olveres (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like this place is about to be redeveloped soon, a road is being built into the side of the old RH Bruce building on Atkinson Street and drain cylinders have appeared. Murphy's seem to be very active round here too.


----------



## skittles (Nov 27, 2008)

12" hole an entrance, I do not think so!

I am another one who loves these sort of places, anyone know any history or what the fate might be?


----------



## Canonite (Dec 3, 2008)

skittles said:


> 12" hole an entrance, I do not think so!
> 
> I am another one who loves these sort of places, anyone know any history or what the fate might be?



It was built around 1840. Planning permission has been approved to convert it into apartments. The building is listed so couldn't be demolished hence the conversion. The whole area there is full of places just waiting to be explored. 

I'm heading over there tomorrow morning, hopefully there'll be a nice covering of snow so it'll look awesome.

Al


----------



## KingElvis (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some more recent pics including the admin section. Taken a few weeks ago.










































































































The old admin section of the mills











Company safe and strongroom


----------



## coopsleeds (Dec 6, 2008)

Great Pics KingElvis


----------

